
Ask HN: Best solution for encrypting text data, accessible publicly? - coralreef
I&#x27;ve been buying cryptocurrencies and I&#x27;d like to leave instructions for my family to restore them should something happen to me.<p>They&#x27;re non-technical so the simpler for them, the better. I was thinking I could just encrypt a text file which is unlockable by a password.<p>The question is where can I host this data and update it easily as well? Some sort of encrypted git would be ideal. It doesn&#x27;t have to live online forever, just for the next while until a better solution comes up. I suppose I could just keep an encrypted file on dropbox?
======
jakobdabo
You can use a small VeraCrypt[0] or LUKS[1] (if on Linux) container with a
password or a key file and write a short manual explaining how to mount the
container.

[0] [https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/](https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/)

[1]
[https://gitlab.com/cryptsetup/cryptsetup/wikis/DMCrypt](https://gitlab.com/cryptsetup/cryptsetup/wikis/DMCrypt)

